# New Set up



## BTilly (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a 40 gallon tank with live rock and live sand. I want to base my fish stocking around the Kole Tang. I am looking for fish that are compatible.
Here is what I Was thinking of: 2 tomatoe clowns
midas blenny (not sure how many)
jawfish (not sure how many)
Any suggestion? 
How soon until I could add anemones? The tank has been cycled, spiked and all levels are real good.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/compatibility_chart.cfm


----------

